# Hello Friends an inquiry on the AT & T S3



## scalamusical (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello Friends I wanted to ask them if they can unlock the AT & T Smartphone SGH-i747 S3 with VOODOO tool known SIM UNLOCK GALAXY S3, or if any other method ..?

But mainly I want to know if you can unlock with this tool

Is that what quero use an operator Movistar here in Ecuador Call

I thank you for your attention and help from friends and the orders also

Sorry for my English


----------

